# Hello from Popcorn and Minion!



## LadyDucky (Dec 2, 2012)

To say I am new to cats would be a drastic understatement. I have always had pets but never an indoor cat. My family has always had outside cats well outside/attic cats so they didn't overheat or freeze. I have never been a cat person I have always been a dog person and currently have 4 dogs. 

But first came Minion in a group of foster cats my roommate had he is my first indoor/outdoor cat he comes and goes as he pleases but since I have had him I think the farthest he has ventured was halfway down my yard then a bird scared him and he hasn't went past that point in almost a year. Lol. You will find him sleeping most of the time on the porch or in any sunny window he can find inside the house. He hates my camera and I usually have to trick him to get a picture. I officially adopted him around 4 months ago. He is LAZY that isn't even a strong enough word he is a lump that only moves when absolutely necessary. He is also a scaredy cat.









This was him a few months ago at my mother's house he was TERRIFIED of that cup









This is his favorite spot and his favorite thing to do










Next is my newest kitten Popcorn. She is completely insane. I found her inside of a car that I was helping get a tree off of. She was terrible looking covered in what I thought was dirt that turned out to be so many fleas that when I put her in water they swarmed my arms. She was so skinny that when she was wet she didn't look like a kitten she looked like a skeleton. I took her to the vet and she was malnourished, had a URI, ear infections, worms and was severely dehydrated. She was an estimated 3-4 weeks old when I found her and is now 7-8 weeks old. She is now crazy hyper terrorize all the other animals kitten. Minion was a lazy kitten Popcorn is insane. She is named Popcorn because she bounces like popcorn most of the day then falls over wherever she is standing in a comatose state for a few hours. Lol.

This is around an hour after I found her and fed her a bottle of KMR. (Literally also the only face forward picture I have of her)









This was after she was flea free and started getting her teeth and getting curious about things

















Her attacking Minnie Mouse about a week ago









And a few days ago with her fat belly snoozing hiding between my feet from Minion


----------



## Roanpo (Oct 24, 2012)

hello, those are some really nice pictures. I also own 2 lazy lumps of fur, 1 of which is also a true scaredy cat.


----------



## LadyDucky (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you. Popcorn is very different than Minion was as a kitten he was very laid back while Popcorn is completely insane. 

Plus Popcorn likes to steal Minion's favorite spots like his hanging condo (I still haven't figured out how she got to the top)








And she wouldn't let anyone else at the top


----------



## PHILIPPE & MEI LI (Nov 30, 2012)

welcome. you have beautiful kittys


----------



## LadyDucky (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you. Everyone has such cute cats on here!


----------

